# Display photos on map



## LeeMiller (Nov 27, 2017)

Operating System:Mac OS 10.12.6
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): CC 2015.9 [ 1106920 ]

It sure seems as though one ought to be able to select a group of photos in the library and see their locations on the map, but I can't seem to make it work. It seems to display everything in the current library filters. Is it really not possible?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 27, 2017)

If you mean "show ONLY the selected photos on the Map", then no that's not possible. However, the pins for the selected photos (provided all the selections are in the same area) will be in yellow, whereas pins for any other not selected images in the same source that are in the same area will be shown in red).


----------



## LeeMiller (Nov 27, 2017)

I was afraid of that. With 30k photos, it takes forever everytime I go to the map,and then it opens up the whole world if I am patient enough (which rarely happened). The different colors is slightly useful. I hadn't noticed that. Has anyone had any experience with feature requests? I assume it's pretty much hopeless...


----------



## Cerianthus (Nov 27, 2017)

the map module does only show the pictures of the selected collection, so there is a way to fine tune what you want to see..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2017)

So you could also put the selected photos into Quick Collection for a minute while you swap to Map.


----------



## LeeMiller (Nov 27, 2017)

Right -- or applied filters, but both take a good bit more effort than jut selecting a handful of random pictures.


Victoria Bampton said:


> So you could also put the selected photos into Quick Collection for a minute while you swap to Map.


I realized the same thing a bit ago. That's a pretty decent work around. Now that that's working, I discovered that the GPS logger I got seems to default somehow to my home address when it doesn't synch, which is worse than nothing at all! I've got some more investigative work to do, and then may have some more questions for all of you.


----------

